# bulk dealers?



## dank.bud76 (Jan 2, 2009)

i'm tired of buying seeds, i'd love to just buy a pound or two of some good seeds to last me a while, heck pick-n-mix 1/4lb of each variety.  anyone know where you can get bulk seeds at a reasonable rate?  feminized are cool, but not necessary.  just germinated some 4/5 year old seeds and got 8/8 so i'm sure i can keep them safe for a few years


----------



## puffmadizm (Jan 13, 2009)

on the dr greenthumb site he mentions bulk orders..email him for info..i don't know about 1/4 elbows..thats thousands of seeds..an ounce is hundreds of seeds,email him for rates


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 13, 2009)

Who needs thousands of seeds..... CLONE!!!   find that one good female in that pack of seeds you just got.. make a mother out of her and you have her genetics forever!!!

If you do needs thousands of seeds...... find a good female and a good male and make your own........ Though I like growing from clones cause I know what I got a LOT better than from seed........  

Get a grow going with a male and a few female and if you polleninate them, you will have more seeds than you know what to do with.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 13, 2009)

ontario seedbank has bulk packs of seed
the prices listed look like this
xxx-420 $200 50pk
skunk $250 50pk 
n-lights $300 50pk
W.widow $350 50pk


----------



## dank.bud76 (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## puffmadizm (Jan 14, 2009)

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> ontario seedbank has bulk packs of seed
> the prices listed look like this
> xxx-420 $200 50pk
> skunk $250 50pk
> ...


 
link? i would like to check them out


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 14, 2009)

hXXp://www.torontoseedbank.ca/
click on grow


----------



## puffmadizm (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks alot for the link,i am heading to canada for a visit,hopefully i can find some shops with storefronts there


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 15, 2009)

that one is in toronto and says 10% discount on pick ups if thats where your going


----------



## wesley (Mar 18, 2009)

nova scotia got eastcoast seeds.net bulk orders


----------

